# Running of the Bulls



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Seems awfully quiet on these boards with no drum reports....  They'll be gone in a couple weeks. Its hard not to see all those flashes on LIP at night, so I know theres pics floating around.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you have any recent pics???


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I might have seen a couple flashes from Back Bay.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

... found this on a google search.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice work. Congratulations.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

I was wondering when you were going to put that pic on here haha.. GJ


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice fish, when was it caught ? must say again nice work,and great pic...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

when it gets quiet the run is on ... shhh


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Gonna guess bb in the morn judging by the pic haha nice fish bro


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

tha's a big boy!!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

nice! Bet your glad I gave you some of those BEAST COBS haha! Very nice fish end even nicer tag!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The real thanks is to the drum masters on this forum who were willing to share their knowledge. I think I studied every old thread from searching through the past years. haha. Oh, and Andrew for grabbing my rod as I was walking back with my coffee! 



red_fish said:


> Gonna guess bb in the morn judging by the pic haha nice fish bro


Nope. I google search "bull red" and found that pic. 



m30power said:


> nice! Bet your glad I gave you some of those BEAST COBS haha! Very nice fish end even nicer tag!


Yessir. You risked your life in the name of fresh bait! haha



surfchunker said:


> when it gets quiet the run is on ... shhh


Yeah, and I can understand people being tight lipped about it. But, you have to REALLY want to catch a bull in order to realistically catch one. I put in a tremendous amount of time and effort (as did the friends I fish with) to finally beach one of these fish. Most fisherman wouldnt go the lengths of chasing bait with bait rods and cast nets, following "tips" on where bait is, staying out late at night catching 41 spot just so you can fish the entire weekend with fresh bait.... then theres the wading out in to the chilly surf in the middle of the night and getting soaked just so you could net 10 or so cob mullet..... all in the name of FRESH bait for the fish. Then theres waking up early enough and racing the sun (or not sleeping at all, ::cough:: M30power ::cough: just to better your odds of catching fish.... when most times you come up empty handed. I wont even say anything about fishing when the winds/tides arent "favorable." And im sure the veterans in this game will agree that putting in your time and paying your dues is what you have to do.

I owe that fish to my friends and I wish they all could have been in that picture with me. Ive never fished with guys as dedicated or fish even half as hard as M30power, Andrew K, and Gamble.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice dedication to all the fishing buddies out there - still casting . . .


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

REKER said:


> Yessir. You risked your life in the name of fresh bait! haha


Yes he did. He grabbed the net and disappeared into the darkness for a good 5-10 minutes at least. I started getting worried until he walked up with that net full of corn cobs 




REKER said:


> I owe that fish to my friends and I wish they all could have been in that picture with me. Ive never fished with guys as dedicated or fish even half as hard as M30power, Andrew K, and Gamble.


Thanks, and really I should be the one thanking you. You and m30power have basically taught me everything I know about saltwater fishing. I'm like the "apprentice" haha. You guys are awesome, this forum is awesome, and now I strive to find every second that I can to sneak away from the wife and kids and hit the surf! :fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Awesome fish Reker. BB is the best place in the world. Need another NE blow, praps there is still one or two around. How far down did you go? Christmas tree hole was about the best structure I saw last week, cycled nearly all the way down to False Cape.
We need to start petitioning to have BB open for anglers at night all year.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

according to the thing that was just passed your supposed to be able to surf fish the month of october all night in BB. Guess it hasnt been put into action yet. I hear rumors that for this year its gonna be november they allow it, but next year itll be october.

Who knows whats gonns happen. It would be nice to fish it all night without being messed with by the rangers trying to kick you out. Plus they changed the gate opening from 6 to 630 am. Now its practically sunny when u can get out there. So much for the pre-dawn and the magic hour bite!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Yes he did. He grabbed the net and disappeared into the darkness for a good 5-10 minutes at least. I started getting worried until he walked up with that net full of corn cobs
> 
> 
> it was very worth it. Any time you see a thick school of cobs like that you HAVE to capitalize on it. Finding 14" corncobs arent an everyday affiar haha. I would have never done it if I wasnt 100% confident in my wading belt!
> ...



its been great fishing with you guys too! Glad I could help get you both on some fish. Now its about to break loose with my favorite species...the elusive striper: this is when the real show starts :beer:


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

congrats again rob, that was a beast. and your lucky i called you when i did  lol!

i think there are still a few around, im still hearing reports from red's being caught in the bay by the 3rd and 4th. this weekend was long but fun, i enjoyed fishing with everyone!


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

m30power said:


> according to the thing that was just passed your supposed to be able to surf fish the month of october all night in BB. Guess it hasnt been put into action yet. I hear rumors that for this year its gonna be november they allow it, but next year itll be october.


well unfortuantly its not going to happen. they discussed it and talked about it, but never actually passed anything. according to the rangers, its "not going to happen".


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

I think we will have until about the 3rd week in october for the drum. they caught a few sunday on AI so there is still a solid push of them to come through


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

yep. check out the video of this pig posted over on SOL. last page

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=759504&page=9


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

techie22311 said:


> yep. check out the video of this pig posted over on SOL. last page
> 
> http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=759504&page=9


He posted that on this site too, in the open forum:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?p=623924#post623924

Looks like it was caught in Maryland.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I was at Carova all last week. It's sssslllllooooowwww this year.


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

they been catchin them at seagull. last time i was there a guy caught a 59in. red


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

i know of several caught off the beach last night in sandbridge, but ill let them tell the story if they want too.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Mad I missed it!

On a side note, I was talking to a friend of mine in FL and he said the bulls are running down that way, too. They're pretty much all over the eastern seaboard.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I was gonna go bit didnt , now i wished i did,cause you never no might have got lucky myself !!!! if there were some caught we'll hear about it sooner or later im sure...


----------

